# Employers' start date expectations



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I expect most on this forum have been in our situation (or are about to be) so we would like to know your thoughts on which is the best way to handle the following.

In the UK when you find a new job, you typically have to give a long notice period before you can leave your old job. What are the Canadian employer's expectations in this regard? It is a 'hire and fire' culture like in the US, where you are typically on a week's notice even if you are President of the company? Reason for asking is, if OH goes over on an intensive job seeking trip and is offered employment, will they expect him to start the next day or will he be able to go back to the UK to work out a month's notice there?

Any thoughts?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I expect most on this forum have been in our situation (or are about to be) so we would like to know your thoughts on which is the best way to handle the following.
> 
> ...


There's quite a difference between resigning and being dismissed. Much depends on what type of work one does. When resigning in Canada it is common to give the employer notice equal to the pay period frequency. Paid weekly then one week's notice, bi-weekly then two week's notice etc, etc. Often when resigning and when one's in an important job/position the employer will want you to leave immediately and pay you your notice amount.
When dismissed you would be expected to leave immediately and be paid in lieu of notice. 
When/if offered a position most Canadian employers would expect you to have to give notice to present employer.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I had to give 3 months notice when I left the job in the UK for Canada. I was upfront with my Canadian employers who were not overjoyed about it. However, my canadian employment contract had the same 3 month notice period included in it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JGK said:


> I had to give 3 months notice when I left the job in the UK for Canada. I was upfront with my Canadian employers who were not overjoyed about it. However, my canadian employment contract had the same 3 month notice period included in it.


I assume you had signed a contract providing 3 months notice otherwise the employer could not enforce the 3 months.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your input peops. That's a bit reassuring anyway! Our house is now sold, we have nowhere to rent in between as our exchange date ran late and our completion is a couple of weeks away......the snowball is getting faster and bigger and now I'm feeling the pressure. It's funny, when you're waiting for your visa to be planted in your passport it's all you think about and all you wish for. Now, having said visas planted in said passports and house sold, most items for sale on EBAY, nothing to rent on the market at the moment and Vancouver research trip coming up it all seems very real and very scary. My good friend, who is also emigrating, did have something to say on the matter (they are just awaiting their medical results and letter for passports in visas). She simply said 'if CIC suddenly announced that all those who haven't landed will now not be able to land you would be devastated'. She's right. I guess my current feelings are common of those in this situation. It's a massive, scary thing to do....to leap into the unknown with nothing but your bare essentials in a few suitcases. To all those in this situation, good luck! I'm SURE we're doing it for the right reasons and it'll all be alllllllllllright (in the end....).

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks for your input peops. That's a bit reassuring anyway! Our house is now sold, we have nowhere to rent in between as our exchange date ran late and our completion is a couple of weeks away......the snowball is getting faster and bigger and now I'm feeling the pressure. It's funny, when you're waiting for your visa to be planted in your passport it's all you think about and all you wish for. Now, having said visas planted in said passports and house sold, most items for sale on EBAY, nothing to rent on the market at the moment and Vancouver research trip coming up it all seems very real and very scary. My good friend, who is also emigrating, did have something to say on the matter (they are just awaiting their medical results and letter for passports in visas). She simply said 'if CIC suddenly announced that all those who haven't landed will now not be able to land you would be devastated'. She's right. I guess my current feelings are common of those in this situation. It's a massive, scary thing to do....to leap into the unknown with nothing but your bare essentials in a few suitcases. To all those in this situation, good luck! I'm SURE we're doing it for the right reasons and it'll all be alllllllllllright (in the end....).
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you have to keep in your mind that millions have made the move before you and many in circumstances much less comfortable than your move will be. It is, without a doubt, a massive, frightening undertaking with plenty of bumps along the way, but if millions can do it then so can you.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe you have to keep in your mind that millions have made the move before you and many in circumstances much less comfortable than your move will be. It is, without a doubt, a massive, frightening undertaking with plenty of bumps along the way, but if millions can do it then so can you.


Thanks for that Auld Yin. What you say is true....I guess when you're actually going through this it feels like it's just you doing it. I guess seeing negative threads on this forum doesn't always help either. Mind you, other people's experiences are just that, other people's! What doesn't work for them may be just up our street. Anyway, I feel better about it this afternoon....the sun is shining, it's only a couple of weeks until our trip over and if we didn't have the bumps in life, we wouldn't appreciate the smooth bits.

Take a deep breath and let it out slowly......


----------

